# rear end



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i was told that i cant put a 12bolt in my car.it was the guy at the junkyard that said that.its a 10 bolt and i havnt checked yet but it is a low ratio.2 series or really low 3.im going to check soon.i can put a 12 bolt in cant i?and what is a good ratio.i want good top end but i want it quick.i also wanna be able to light them up with no problem:cool 

i was thinkin 3.55 or something or 3.31.something around there.3.73?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it`s the correct 12 bolt, it should fit, I know I installed a 12 bolt into a buddies `64 Chevelle with no problems. Some 12 bolt`s were 5" wheel bolt pattern. You could swap out the axles for the 4 3/4" ones, or run unilug wheels.
What tranny do you have?? And what size tires?


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

as of now i have a 2speed.in the near future im going to put in aa m22 4speed.i have it and the clutch pedal assembly,flywheel, i have to order the clutch and everything else i have. it just needs to be put it.my tires are 15 inch 235's.im keeping 235 i like how it looks not to big or small.i think its 235/60


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d say anywere around a 3.08 to a 3.55 gear would be great in there.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome thank you:cheers


----------

